# Canada Shell Decoy * Stakes *



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Do they Make Stakes just for shell decoys?

As I Noticed with the 2 dozen ghg canada decoys I got they don't have a spine hole for a rod to pivot the decoy slightly off the ground as the breeze hits the decoy orthe flocked heads to add just abit of movement.

But the 6 over sized canada shell decoys I have all have a spine hole,Not sure if factory or the last guy drilled um' out and just didn't include the stakes or stakes he fabricated to use..

Wondering what or if there is any stakes designed for shell decoys?

If so what are they called, Or anyone have a Pic to give me a idea what I need to be looking for.

Thanks 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try here > http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

DakotaShooter2,Fantastic...

Thanks alot They shall work fantastic for my crow decoys also from the Looks of them...

Thanks again..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Scottie,
I sent you a PM. I got 3 dozen stakes I'll give you. Check your PM.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Make your own with 1/4 in steel rods found at most hardware lumber stores, Mennards. fleet farm. Use a rubber washer to hold up the shell. Very easy and they work great


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Cut'Em,I replied to your Private Message.. Hope I finally sent a return pm the correct way..

Bruce,Now that is a very easy,simple way to make up some stakes with the rubber O ring as a spacer so the shell wouldn't slip down and also have a way to move about.

Thanks alot both
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Bruce said:


> Make your own with 1/4 in steel rods found at most hardware lumber stores, Mennards. fleet farm. Use a rubber washer to hold up the shell. Very easy and they work great


Ya know this may work in a way that if you dont want a whole lot of motion in a steady wind for example where they may all face the same direction from a constant wind, you could slip a rubber washer or "O" ring on top and slide it down against the back to create some resistance allowing the deke to more or less wobble rather than spin. This gives the walking/feeding motion Might be onto something. :-?


----------

